# Modify the HD Audio driver's timeout values



## Computermaster (Oct 22, 2019)

Hey I'd like to make a feature request. Quoting my most recent benchmark thread:

If you have a VR headset and are having issues with the non-USB audio being unavailable, run this script: https://pastebin.com/q290MdtQ

If you have other weird issues and are having audio output by your video card, I would also recommend giving that script a shot.

Here is more background on this issue

The TL;DR is that nvidia in all their ungodly wisdom have the HD Audio driver set to go to the deepest sleep state possible after ***four seconds***, and many devices are incapable of waking it back up. My script changes it to never go to sleep after it's installed, but I think it would be a helpful addition to have NVCleanInstall fix it too.

The file to change is (default location)



> C:\NVIDIA\DisplayDriver\436.48\Win10_64\International\HDAudio\hda.inf



The section that needs to be altered is



> [NVHDA_D3cold.AddReg]



The default values are



> HKR,PowerSettings,ConservationIdleTime,*1,04,00,00,0*     ; 4 seconds for idle power management when on battery - enabled
> HKR,PowerSettings,PerformanceIdleTime,*1,04,00,00,00 *    ; 4 seconds for idle power management when on AC power - enabled
> HKR,PowerSettings,IdlePowerState,1,03,00,00,00            ; go to D3 for idle power management



Proper values would be



> HKR,PowerSettings,ConservationIdleTime,*1,00,00,00,0 *     ; 4 seconds for idle power management when on battery - enabled
> HKR,PowerSettings,PerformanceIdleTime,*1,00,00,00,00 *      ; 4 seconds for idle power management when on AC power - enabled
> HKR,PowerSettings,IdlePowerState,1,03,00,00,00            ; go to D3 for idle power management



I honestly can't see putting the driver to sleep saving any significant amount of power.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 4, 2019)

NVCleanstall 1.1.0 has just been released, which adds this feature


----------



## Prime2515102 (Nov 14, 2019)

Is this a fix for delayed audio (that would, for example, keep short Windows sounds from happening at all) that needs fixes like AVR Audioguard (no longer available) or SPDIF KeepAlive (which stopped working for me for unknown reasons)? I went back to analog audio at some point because of that.

P.S. Is this possible to do with Realtek and AMD's HDMI audio?


----------



## Coldblackice (Jul 31, 2020)

Prime2515102 said:


> Is this a fix for delayed audio (that would, for example, keep short Windows sounds from happening at all) that needs fixes like AVR Audioguard (no longer available) or SPDIF KeepAlive (which stopped working for me for unknown reasons)? I went back to analog audio at some point because of that.
> 
> P.S. Is this possible to do with Realtek and AMD's HDMI audio?


I'm wondering this same thing. Did you ever find a conclusive answer to this?


----------



## Prime2515102 (Jul 31, 2020)

I tried it and it did no good.


----------



## l337cookie (Jul 17, 2021)

This tweak doesn't seem to be working and should be adjusted.

I'm using Windows 8.1 and NVIDIA High Definition Audio would have sounds corrupted if the machine when to sleep while audio was playing in the backround. This is a similar related issue. The solution I found was to add a Dword (32 bit) named "*PnPCapabilities" *with the value 0x018 (24) to HKR (root, not the PowerSettings key). 

This completely and properly disables all power management for the device, as intented by the current fix implemented in NVCleanstall (great program!)

See here:
Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power grayed out (thewindowsclub.com)
Power management setting on a network adapter - Windows Client | Microsoft Docs


----------

